
Our schools are teaching children to be redundant – Futurology - Stefan333
https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/5u64nc/in_the_age_of_robots_our_schools_are_teaching/
======
christofosho
This is a tough topic. Most teachers, including myself, can't help but feel
upset with the lack of understanding that people have about the profession.
Sure, school can be used to teach students "about life" (as the top Reddit
post says). However, a lot of parents take this too far and fail their
children at home. Teachers are trained to teach students responsibility,
caring, honesty, respect, self-regulation, and so many other skills. We do all
of this through a broad curriculum set out by the government and almost
entirely out of our control.

I understand that it's easy to look at the teaching situation and blame the
teachers. Students are changing, education is changing. However, parents are a
critical component in student learning and success. Many of the students (that
aren't on plans for their educational difficulties or differences) that do not
succeed, often aren't properly taught the basics at home. I know I might get a
bunch of arguments against me. But we do need to take more factors than the
ones this article and corresponding thread speak of.

~~~
christofosho
As an added point, we must remember to listen to teachers more. Everyone seems
to know how to teach these days, and often arbitrary opinion takes more weight
than those actually trained in the profession. Kind of like how a similar
effect happens with parenting, pet ownership, etc.

